# CEM Products' new board rep



## Paranoid Fitness (Mar 1, 2014)

I recently have had quite a bit of communication with CEM Products in  regards to a debate I was party to in the research chem forum.
I needed CEM to clarify a couple things for me and I learned a thing or two in the process.

I decided to place another order to stock up with the 30% off plus the 10% prez10 code and I saved a lot of money.
I have ordered from CEM in the past and I know the products are top quality and I was always pleased with my research results.
I ended up placing an order on Thursday and was promised same day  guaranteed processing. The order showed up today, Saturday. Two days?  How do they do that?

During my conversation with CEM the subject of repping came up.
I don't think either of us had that idea prior to our first conversation.
Now, I've been asked to rep for other sponsors before but turned them  down for a variety of reasons not the least of which was the fact I  could be called away at a moment's notice to go get my ass shot off or  blown up (which all happened, by the way). That part of my life is  behind me now.

CEM's high quality products and unmatched customer service are the main  reasons I accepted the offer to rep for them. It is the right fit for  me.

I trust the reliability and potency of CEM's accurately dosed products  to remain consistent from batch to batch. I have never had a problem  with any I have researched. I have never had any customer service issues  with CEM either. Shipping is fast, items are packed well and they have a  great reward program 1 point for every dollar spent.
I had enough rewards to get free shipping on my latest order.

I take my responsibilities as a rep seriously. If you have questions  about CEM Products send me a PM. I will respond as quickly as I can. If I  don't have an answer for you, I will let you know that I am working on  it. I know it's frustrating when you're trying to get ahold of a board  rep only to have your PM's ignored for days at a time. In most cases I  will respond in less than 24 hours, much less.

Purchasing CEM Products is as simple as clicking the banner in my signature and browsing CEM's site.

Thanks for reading this and remember that CEM Products is the best place to go for your research needs.


----------



## sscar (Mar 1, 2014)

do u know the shelf life of their clomid?  bottle has a batch number on it


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Mar 1, 2014)

PM me the batch number and I'll see what I can find out for you.


----------



## tommyguns232 (Mar 1, 2014)

Paranoid Fitness said:


> I recently have had quite a bit of communication with CEM Products in  regards to a debate I was party to in the research chem forum.
> I needed CEM to clarify a couple things for me and I learned a thing or two in the process.
> 
> I decided to place another order to stock up with the 30% off plus the 10% prez10 code and I saved a lot of money.
> ...




Very cool. I always wondered why a big company like CEM didnt have reps. Now they do. Smart move. I have a feeling you will be busy! LOL


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Mar 1, 2014)

tommyguns232 said:


> Very cool. I always wondered why a big company like CEM didnt have reps. Now they do. Smart move. I have a feeling you will be busy! LOL



I have plenty of time on my hands and I am happy to assist.


----------



## sscar (Mar 1, 2014)

very helpful thanks paranoid


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Mar 1, 2014)

sscar said:


> very helpful thanks paranoid



Happy to have helped.


----------



## CEM Store (Mar 2, 2014)

We have been going back and forth for a long time as to bringing reps aboard here at CEM. It was very important to us to be sure we selected the right individuals and there are MANY excellent members here to choose from. It took quite some time to decide who we wanted to approach and it was a very difficult decision. After monitoring PF's contributions to the board and his consummate desire to always keep the persons best interest first and foremost when advising or sharing his personal experience, we felt we had found the right person. We are glad he has decided to come on board and look forward to his contributions here at IM. We are excited to have him as a art of the CEM team.


*CEM*


----------



## StanG (Mar 2, 2014)

Congratulations Paranoid! Looks like we are on the same team! Will be great working with you!


----------

